# Villa Hector



## heeftmeer (Jul 21, 2012)

A small but oh so nice house in Belgium. The man who lived here past away in february 2010. The cleaners didn't come so we where lucky I geuss. More pics are coming up, but that takes some time. 

1



What is on the radio today by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

2



His first cigar he ever smoked by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

3



The old player by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

4



The hoover, the chair and the mirror by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

5



The hoover, the chair and the plug by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 21, 2012)

*Top notch as always!!*


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 21, 2012)

Aha! And I only just asked if you were going to post another!

Top notch buddy!!!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 21, 2012)

Simply stunning photography. 
Just wow.


----------



## noggin (Jul 21, 2012)

great pics but i wonder if the outside matched the inside. ta very much.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 21, 2012)

Perfection as always! The colour in Pic 2 is just stunning!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 22, 2012)

show me more!!!


----------



## heeftmeer (Jul 24, 2012)

two more... rest in progress ... 
6



Its like the sun by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

7



The ladies bag at Hectors place by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## mookster (Jul 24, 2012)

Stunning! How I wish there was more of this stuff in the UK


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 25, 2012)

Quality stuff, and such a story they tell...


----------



## bigtip (Jul 25, 2012)

*nice*

some very nice photos thanks for posting them look forward to seeing some more.


----------



## strider8173 (Jul 25, 2012)

ive seen some good photographs on this site but these, in my eyes, are some of the best ive ever seen. I hope i can take pictures like these one day. simply amazing, the armchair and plug especially. 

ill be waiting to see some more, great work.


----------



## heeftmeer (Oct 24, 2012)

One lost picture



Sundaymorning table ware by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## Stussy (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh man this is stunning pictures, thanks for sharing! Why can't we have these in our backyard!


----------

